# IE8 springt automatisch immer in Kompatibilitätsmodus



## soezkan (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verstehe das einfach nicht, mein IE8 auf meinem PC mit Windows Vista (ich weiß, schrottiges Vista), springt immer automatisch in den Kompatibilitätsmodus und erst nachdme ich per F12 umgeschaltet habe sieht alles normal aus.
Ich habe das auch schon auf anderen Rechnern bemerkt wenn ich mir meine Seite angesehen habe: www.rodurago.net

Woran liegt das?

Vielen Dank für Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## Gunpowder (25. Februar 2012)

Ich würde das Thema in diesen Berreich löschen und in "Windows" verschieben, weil das hat nichts mit HTML und XHTML zu tun! Und mein Tipp: Benutze einen besseren und sicheren Browser wie Firefox!


----------



## threadi (26. Februar 2012)

Das hätte imho schon etwas mit HTML zu tun, da man den Kompatibilitätsmodus per HTML erzwingen kann:
http://www.ast-blog.de/2009/03/21/ie-8-rendering-auf-ie7-erzwingen/

In der verlinkten Seite sehe ich jedoch nichts davon. Alternativ kann man diese Angabe auch per Header vom Server senden lassen. Mein LiveHTTPHeader zeigt dies jedoch auch nicht an.


----------

